# My new baby was delivered tonight !!!!!!!



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well , I got the new delivery tonight. I ordered up a new Savage 12 LRPV in .204. This will make my 4th Savage and should take care of my Varminting needs for quite some time. I already shoot a .204 and after this years varmint shoots I couldn't resist another. Once I get the optics and mounts I'll post some reports on how it does. *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations on the new arrival.
A real son of a gun!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations! I love to shoot the duece-aught-quatro as well. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new arrival. I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

ChrisN said:


> Congrats on the new arrival. I'm jealous!!!


+1


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby. Let us know how it shoots. I am curious to hear the results.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been looking at the savage predator. I have a place for another 204 myself. It would probably go to my wife though.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

sweet :mrgreen:


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

If I say this in a biblically speaking sort of sense, will it offend less?

Thou suckest.

But honestly, I am happy that you are enjoying yourself. new 'children' are always a joy!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

tapehoser said:


> If I say this in a biblically speaking sort of sense, will it offend less?
> 
> Thou suckest.
> 
> But honestly, I am happy that you are enjoying yourself. new 'children' are always a joy!


 Since you brought in the Bible, just remember jeolousy is a sin............. :wink: I had to rock it to sleep in my arms last night. :mrgreen:


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

:evil: Filthy Filtherson. :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lets see some pic of it man. congrats on the new gun.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> lets see some pic of it man. congrats on the new gun.


Sorry , no can do. I'm a Computard  But when I get it scoped I'll tell you where I'll be and you can bust a cap *()*


----------

